# Basic 2 tuner question



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I am planning on exchanging my 811 for the 942. We have a 510 pvr on the 2nd TV and love the convenience.
I am willing to forgo complete control by the 942, and keep the 510 so we can do simultaneous recordings (HD and SD) on each TV.
So in order to take advantage of the 942's ability to record and watch live, I would split off (diplex) the input to the 942 to both TV1/TV2 tuners, correct?

I plan to lease by the way, as a continuing customer. I understand Dish will honor that request starting this month, where previously they were doing it inconsistently.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

You can only "split off" the input, using the separator included with the 942, if you are connected to a Dish Pro Plus switch or LNB. Otherwise, you'll have to run a second line to the TV2 input.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Bichon said:


> You can only "split off" the input, using the separator included with the 942, if you are connected to a Dish Pro Plus switch or LNB. Otherwise, you'll have to run a second line to the TV2 input.


All input lines are coming off DishPro DP21 switches. Not Dish Pro PLUS. There are 2 switches (for 2 dishes and 2 TVs) do I need to change out both switches AND the LNBs for Dish Pro PLUS hardware to accomplish this?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Did a little research. Think I answered my own question. Either I pay almost $180 and get a DP44 switch to use with the separator, or run the other TV input to the 942. Thanks! Think I will take the low road!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this a Dish 500 for the core locations, and a Dish 300 for 148 (or 61.5)?

If so, just replace the LNB on the Dish 500 with Dishpro Plus Twin. The DPP twin has a built it switch with an input for the line from the DP LNB on your Dish 300, plus two outputs that can be used with either single or dual tuner receivers.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bichon nailed it! DPP-Twins are pretty cheap - $30-35.

And welcome aboard, HDADDIKT!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> Bichon nailed it! DPP-Twins are pretty cheap - $30-35.
> 
> And welcome aboard, HDADDIKT!


Thanks! 

Actually, the installer put up another Dish 500 for the 61.5 voom channels, with a single LNB.

Thanks for the advice.. I may well do this myself, even though we are lucky to have exceptional installers in the area.

You folks are most helpful.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

hdaddikt said:


> Actually, the installer put up another Dish 500 for the 61.5 voom channels, with a single LNB.


Yep, that's what it's for. Read Bichon's response again. The DPP Twin has an _input_ for a DP Single (or on side of a DP Dual). Its internal switch will replace the DP21s.


> and keep the 510 so we can do simultaneous recordings (HD and SD) on each TV.


The 942 will record HD and SD at the same time, in fact it can record 2 HD satellite channels and a digital OTA channel at the same time. In dual mode, 2 TVs have their own tuner and share the DVR list. TV1 will ideally be HD-ready (or at least have component inputs), TV2 will get an SD signal via RF w/MTS or composite A/V. Unless you need to record 3 satellite channels at once, you could retire the 510 saving the addl outlet fee and 2nd DVR fee.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

It appears now, the only hoop to jump through is getting the 2nd TV output from the 942 over to TV2.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

What if you run the 942 in 'single mode'? Does that not allow one tuner for recording and the other for watching 'live'?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

hdaddikt said:


> What if you run the 942 in 'single mode'? Does that not allow one tuner for recording and the other for watching 'live'?


It does. Read Mark's "in home review of the 942", stickied at the top of the forum, for a detailed walkthough of the functionality of both single and dual modes.

Single mode is still dual tuner, and requires that both TV1 and TV2 inputs be hooked up for proper functioning.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Also make sure you have the shared view option enabled :under system updates #6 and then #2 shared view. IF not the second tv won't see anything even if you have both tuners connected.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

In single mode the TV2 output is limited to a shared view of TV1 - no independent viewing. It can still record from all 3 tuners. I discussed dual mode to show that you don't necessarily have to keep the 510 because 2 TVs can share the 942. Having only about 25 hours of HD capacity might make the determining factor whether you like to keep shows / always have a backlog or whether you keep the drive relatively clear.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Having only about 25 hours of HD capacity might make the determining factor whether you like to keep shows / always have a backlog or whether you keep the drive relatively clear.


That really was my only consideration. The wife likes to save up some old mysteries and see them later. But I don't think we ever saved more than 20hrs of SD material before erasing and starting over.
HD would mainly be store special programs, or occassionally movies. And of course, the beauty of hitting pause and going out to the BBQ to grab a steak! The 942 as a 'sole solution' seems the most practical at this time.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

hdaddikt said:


> It appears now, the only hoop to jump through is getting the 2nd TV output from the 942 over to TV2.


No, not a hoop at all. Just use a diplexor before the separater to send the tv2 signal back down the incoming line to the dish. At that point you can use another diplexer to "jump" the signal off the line going to the 942 and hook the existing line that goes to the second room to the diplexer. VIOLA! You just diplexed a backfeed using one line. Maybe someone can post a link to a picture. Of course if ground blocks were properly used, this may be a better point to put the outside diplexer.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

Can I expand this "Basic 2 Tuner Question" with another question?
I have the 942 set up as SUM, both feeds coming in to the back of the 942, no second TV. What would I ever use Dual mode or the 2nd remote for?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You probably wouldn't.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

gijohn said:


> Can I expand this "Basic 2 Tuner Question" with another question?
> I have the 942 set up as SUM, both feeds coming in to the back of the 942, no second TV. What would I ever use Dual mode or the 2nd remote for?


Maybe if you want to send something from your 942's HDD to a dvd recorder while you're watching something else.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

waltinvt said:


> Maybe if you want to send something from your 942's HDD to a dvd recorder while you're watching something else.


Agreed, or even a (cough) VCR.


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

VCR??? You mean like "tape"?? <grin> ... can you believe there's almost a generation that has no idea what a VHS tape is.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I still haven't gotten over the demise of the vinyl record. :nono2:


----------

